# The 14 Most Revolutionary Cars That Changed the World



## AutoGuide.com

​


> *One hundred and thirty years is a long time.*
> 
> That’s the age, more or less, of the automotive industry and naturally, its history is steep. Thousands of makes and models have come and gone over the decades, but only a few have really revolutionized the way auto manufacturers do business.
> 
> These are the vehicles that made everyone sit up and take notice. The ones that reshaped the North American automotive landscape.
> 
> Narrowing the field down to just one vehicle per decade was not easy. We focused on cars, trucks and SUVs that changed the industry specifically in North America, although that doesn’t mean it had to specifically be a North American vehicle. So, here are the 14 vehicles that changed the world and a few honorable mentions as well.


Read more about The 14 Most Revolutionary Cars That Changed the World at AutoGuide.com.


----------



## Meatwhi$tle

:thumbsdown:


----------

